
American Company's Technology Helping Turkey Spy on Its Citizens - jorkvist
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/10/25/procera-francisco-partners-turkey-surveillance-erdogan/#1916258175ce
======
abakker
Companies?

~~~
rabboRubble
or even Companies' !

